# steep filters using REW



## donduck (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi- new to the forums:smile:

I have a pair of diy speakers that are 'open air' - i.e not even a baffle.

The two woofers each side have to be carefully equalised so as to not result in too much excursion at higher volumes.

I am using REW to generate different filters for the woofers and the mid/high unit.
Using eight uncompressed audio feeds via hdmi, enables me to allocate different filter corrections to the separate drivers

I need to include a brickwall filter - or something pretty steep - at 40hz, to make sure no lower gets to these woofers.
I would also quite like to make the crossover frequency quite steep as well.
Any idea how I can get more than 12db/octave using REW 'generic' filters?
I am using 'generic' filters because the filter data is exported to Equaliser APO for final output to a multichannel amp.

Any advice would be much appreciated

Don


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Duplicate thread locked.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/166465-steep-filters-using-rew.html

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

